# UNITE THE FIGHT- Canadian Veterans



## Fishbone Jones (8 Nov 2016)

There appears to be a new Veteran's organization on the move, with the intent of forming a stakeholder group consisting wholly of Veterans. Their goal is 10,000 members. They are currently, at about 2,500. The feeling of the organizers is that there are just too many civilians deciding what we should or should not negotiate with the government and deciding our future. The group is, at the moment, in the organizational phase and is looking for input. There is no fee to join. You just have to be a Veteran.

https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2Funitethefightcanada%2F

It is a closed group. Veterans only and it appears to require an invite or asking to join.



> "MISSION STATEMENT: Please come and join the page and help veterans form a group large enough to take on the government for our rights and benefits by voting for your representation.
> The numbers I speak of are somewhere higher than any other veterans group out there. To get this right we cannot just appear to represent veterans, we want veterans to represent themselves in a democratic way..we will hold meetings, we will take nominations for regional, provincial and federal representatives. To be voted on by the membership. From those votes and with those reps we will again hold meetings across the country to voice our concerns about what we want to have our reps propose to the government on our behalf. I as all of you represent no one but myself...I am NOT starting a group to lead, this is a group lead I do not have all the answers, but like all of you I want answers from the government and am willing to forge something here that can make that happen...
> Right now there is NO leadership, right now we are just a bunch of veterans milling about complaining about the lack of representation..and deciding which direction to go..stay with me folks we will get there..one other thing that I think needs to be addressed is this is a closed group for now until we decide our fate, if you accidentally let someone in that should not be here I will leave it up to you to get rid of them.



I've joined, but have no information other than what is posted. If interested, please join and provide your ideas.


----------



## TCM621 (8 Nov 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There appears to be a new Veteran's organization on the move, with the intent of forming a stakeholder group consisting wholly of Veterans. Their goal is 10,000 members. They are currently, at about 2,500. The feeling of the organizers is that there are just too many civilians deciding what we should or should not negotiate with the government and deciding our future. The group is, at the moment, in the organizational phase and is looking for input. There is no fee to join. You just have to be a Veteran.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2Funitethefightcanada%2F
> 
> ...


If all they have is Facebook,  I'm out. Looks like a promising idea though. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Nov 2016)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> If all they have is Facebook,  I'm out. Looks like a promising idea though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Says the guy from Tapatalk....

Please, they are trying to make a difference.

You?


----------



## cdnwo (8 Nov 2016)

FB group request submitted. I will share once approved. 

It's time we start making a case for ourselves instead of spinning in circles!!!


----------



## TCM621 (9 Nov 2016)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> Says the guy from Tapatalk....
> 
> Please, they are trying to make a difference.
> 
> You?


It is more because I am fundamentally against Facebook. If there is another option,  I'll take a look. Do they have a website? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookilar (14 Nov 2016)

I see a few of their members are people I have respect for, so....request sent. We'll see.


----------

